# Big Strainers (jumbo jet sized) Clark Fork



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Train derailment spills Boeing 737 fuselages into river

Aparently a train derailed by Alberton, MT and Passenger Jet fuselages rolled into the river. I'm sure this is going to be expensive.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

this is clearly the fault of the fracking industry


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Them there's some of them new inland submarines! The navy's just doing some field testing up in Montana.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

................use seat cushion for flotation
Fasten seat belt while seated

What is it they say? Any landing you can walk away from................


----------

